# هل انت مستعد لكى تتخذ اسلوبا جديدا فى اختيار شريك حياتك ؟



## white.angel (12 مايو 2012)

*الاسس الناجحه لاختيار شريك الحياه         *







*كتير مننا بيعتمد على اساليب روتينيه فى اختيار شريك الحياه .. 

منها الحب من اول نظره ... 
او لما نتقابل فى الكنيسه ... 
او هستنى وربنا يبعت نصيبى .. 
اول لما اقابل نصى التانى البرق والرعد هيشتغلوا
 فى السما وتنزل ملايكه تعزفلنا
رغم ان مفيش حاجة اسمها قضاء وقدر ...

 وعوامل كتير كلنا وقعنا فيها واكتشفنا انها غلط .. فى اختيار شريك الحياه ...
 طيب الغلط وكلنا عارفينه وعملناه ... وفى مننا بيدفع تمنه دلوقتى فى زيجات
 غير سعيده .. وفى مننا اكتشفوا دة بدرى .. وفشكلوا الخطوبه ...

 اذاً ماهى الاسس الصحيحه لأختيار شريك الحياه ..
 بناءً على دراسات علميه وروحيه .. واستناداً على الكتاب المقدس ...؟؟

 هو دة موضوعنا انهارده** ...*​*
يُتبـــــع

**مفهـــــــــــــوم الزواج *

*دنيا ما قبل الزواج وبعده* 

* بعض المفاهيم خاطئه ....* 

*المبدأ الكتابى لأختيار شريك الحياه ...!!* ​


----------



## V mary (12 مايو 2012)

تسجيل المتابعة


----------



## ميرنا (12 مايو 2012)

متابعة جداااا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2012)

*هو فيه دراسات ( علمية ) فى الجواز كمان يا ( وايت ) ؟؟؟*
*لما نشوف ...متابع *


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (12 مايو 2012)

جميل يا وايت بس ياريت تركزى ف حتة *ازاى نلاقيه أساسا :smil16:
*


----------



## white.angel (12 مايو 2012)

V mary قال:


> تسجيل المتابعة


*منورانى يا مارى *
​ *:16_4_10::16_4_10:*



ميرنا قال:


> متابعة جداااا


*و منوره جداً*
​ :16_14_21::16_14_21:



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو فيه دراسات ( علمية ) فى الجواز كمان يا ( وايت ) ؟؟؟*
> *لما نشوف ...متابع *


*طبعاً فى دراسات علميه وعمليه وروحيه .... الجواز دة حياه ومشوار بيمشى فيه اتنين ... معقوله مانتعبش نفسنا فى اننا ندرسه ونخصص له فتره فى حياتنا نفهمه .. عشان لما ندخله ونقضى باقى عمرنا فى الحياه الزوجيه ... مانندمش على كل لحظه ضيعناها من غير دراسه وفهم... لان الجواز وخصوصاًَ المسيحى مفيهوش رجعه 
منورنى يا فندم 
:16_14_21::16_14_21:
*​ 


Waiting+Jesus قال:


> جميل يا وايت بس ياريت تركزى ف حتة*ازاى نلاقيه أساسا :smil16:
> *


*هههههههههههههه *
*ماتقلقيش فى كتير ... المهم نختار صح ... 
**:16_14_24:**:16_14_24:*​


----------



## white.angel (12 مايو 2012)

*مفهـــــــــــــوم الزواج 
*​
*طبعا معظمنا لم يسبق له الزواج .. وبالتالى منعرفش ايه هو المفهوم الصحيح 
عن الزواج ... وحتى القله اللى اتجوزت قبل كدة ... لسبب او اخر ... 
هتدخل فى زيجه مره تانيه .... بردو مش عارفين ايه هو المفهوم الصحيح
 للجواز ... لانهم غالباً عاشوه غلط فى المره الاولى 

طيب ايه هو مفهوم الزواج .... ياترى الجواز هو ما الا اخذ ... 
ماهو الا اشباع للرغبه الجنسيه المكبوته سنين طويله فاتت تحت مسمى "العيب" 

خدعوك فقالو ... ان الزواج يحقق السعاده ...  
خدعه ضحكوا علينا سنين بيها .. والدليل ان ابائنا وجيراننا
 معظمهم مش سعيد هناك قله قليله سعيده ولكن الغالبيه العظمى
 غارقه فى تعاسه لا تحتمل ... 

فالزواج فى حد ذاته لا يحقق السعاده ... 
ممكن انت تزرع السعاده داخل العلاقه الزوجيه ..
 انما من تلقاء نفسها .... لا 
السعاده فى الجواز بتتحقق من خلال شرطين : 
1- انى اختار صح .... 
2- انى احيا حياة سليمه مع الطرف التانى

مفهوم الزواج :
هو نظام الهى ... أسسه الرب ... اول زيجه فى البشريه ...
 من اقامها هو الرب ... "تك2"

هناك من ينظر لان الزواج هو اقل قداسة من عدم الزواج ..
 ولكن هذه ليست حقيقه فالزواج هو علاقه مقدسه .. 
وقد شبهها الرب بعلاقته مع الكنيسه "اف5"

**
الزواج هو دنيا جديده .... ما بين قبل الزواج وبعد خط احمر فاصل ...
 دايماً بنلاقى اللى بيتجوز بيقولوا انه دخل دنيا ... ودى حقيقه *
* اذاً ايه الفرق ما بين دنيا قبل الزواج single mind , وبعد الزواج :

1- انتقال من عالم الفرديه لعالم المشاركه العميقه
قبل الجواز ... انت حر ... عايز تشتغل ... عايز تخرج ...
 زهقت هتقدم اجازه وتطلع فى رحله .... كل اللى بتعمله لا يؤثر غير عليك ....
 طبعاً الاباء متوفرين والاصدقاء ... 
لكن اعمالك لا تؤثر غير عليك .. انما بعد الجواز ...
 انســـــــــى حريتك ... انت مش حر ...
 انت فى شخص مسك فيك لأخر العمر .... وبعد فتره هاييجى اطفال 
اى قرار هتاخده هيؤثر عليك وعلى الاسره بكاملها ....
يعنى اللى هيتجوز ...
 يحط فى دماغه انه هيودع حريته الى الابد الى الابد الى الابد .....
مفيش حاجة اسمها خصوصيه ... سريرك مشترك ...طبقك ...
 اكلك .. قراراتك ... حتى باب الـ ........ مش هتقدر تقفله على نفسك ..... 
 والمشكله ان فى ناس يتتجوز وبتحتفظ بالـ single mind ... مما يسبب كارثه

**يُتبــــــع .. ان لم تتوفر اسئله ..
اتمنى الاقى خناقه .. *​


----------



## ميرنا (12 مايو 2012)

كلامك فعلا صح يا وايت وصراحة كنت بحسه من الخطوبة خنقة ع طول لما كنت بنزل مكنش حد بيسئلنى رايحة فين بعد لما اتخطبت اتخنقت اوى خصوصا فى الاول لانى متعودة اعمل كل حاجة بدماغى بس هو كان بيقولوى انتى مش لوحدك فى طرف تانى معاكى بين وبينك كنت بحسها حلوة فى الاول بس بعدين قلبت بحمل تقيل مش عيب فى خطيبى دا بعينة لاا فى 99% من شباب مصر يغلبهم طبع شرقى بحت يمكن نابع عن حب بس بلاكتر تحكم وامتلاك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 مايو 2012)

*متابع *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2012)

> *يحط فى دماغه انه هيودع حريته الى الابد الى الابد الى الابد .....*



ايه يا وايت 
انتي بتخوفي وتحرضي الشباب مش يتجوز ولا ايه ؟
هههههههه


موضوع رائع واكيد هايفيد ناس كتير 
في الاختيار وتحديد اسلوب حياتهم


كملي يابنتي 
اكيد متابعه ....


----------



## ميرنا (12 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه يا وايت
> انتي بتخوفي وتحرضي الشباب مش يتجوز ولا ايه ؟
> هههههههه
> 
> ...


ايه المانع يبقى ارتباط وحرية ليه ارتباط وكبت :ranting:


----------



## sparrow (12 مايو 2012)

متابعه معاكي
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 مايو 2012)

متابعة انا ... بس ركزى فى الاهم .. سيبك من دنيا المشاركة دى مفهومة .. الاهم نجيبهم منين الاول و بعدين يحلها حلال :smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> متابعة انا ... بس ركزى فى الاهم .. سيبك من دنيا المشاركة دى مفهومة .. الاهم نجيبهم منين الاول و بعدين يحلها حلال :smile01


*عليكى بأغنية صباح الشحرورة الشهيرة جداً ...*
*أنا هنا هنا يابن الحلال ...*
*لا عايزة جاااه ولا كُتر مااال..ترارن*
*أحلم بعش ..تن تن*
*أملاه انا سعد وهنا*
*أنا هنااااا*
*يااااااا بن الحلال ...*
*تراتاتات تيررا ...ترارراررا ..تراتاتات تيررا ...ترارراررا ..*
*قوليها تلات مرات فى اليوم قبل الأكل ...وأنتى تبقى*
*زى الفُل *


----------



## the shepherd (12 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الاسس الناجحه لاختيار شريك الحياه *​
> 
> 
> ​​
> ​​​


​ 
هو في حد بيختار في الزمن ال ......... الي احنا عايشين فيه دلوقت  


بجد غير تسجيلي للمتابعة بسجل اعجابي بتقديمك للموضوع و اتمني يستمر بنفس القوة 
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ايه المانع يبقى ارتباط وحرية ليه ارتباط وكبت :ranting:


مفيش مانع بس صدقيني عن تجربه لو في حب حقيقي بين الطرفين
مش هتحسي معاه باي كبت او تقيد لحريتك بالعكس
تلاقي نفسك تلقائي بتعملي كل شئ بيحبه ويعجبه وهو نفس الشئ



بس نلاقيه فين الحب الحقيقي دا بقي ؟
دا السؤال الاهم في القصه دي كلها


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مايو 2012)

_*مــــتــــايـــع*_​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مفيش مانع بس صدقيني عن تجربه لو في حب حقيقي بين الطرفين
> مش هتحسي معاه باي كبت او تقيد لحريتك بالعكس
> تلاقي نفسك تلقائي بتعملي كل شئ بيحبه ويعجبه وهو نفس الشئ
> 
> ...




لا ماهو محدش بيلاقي حاجة دلوقتى حضرتك .. و حتى لو لقيتيه فيه حدود برضه ... مش تملك هى ولا انانية .. لو استحملتى فترة مش هتقدرى تكملى .. الحب شئ و انه يطبق على نفسك شئ تانى خالص :smil16:


----------



## V mary (12 مايو 2012)

يا جماعة الموضوع رائع وكل كلمة صح مئة في المئة اما بالنسبة نجيب العريس أزاي فالحل موجود كتاب كيف تصادين عريسا هههههههههههه ​


----------



## V mary (12 مايو 2012)

وايت أنا متابعة للنهاية ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مايو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> جميل يا وايت بس ياريت تركزى ف حتة*ازاى نلاقيه أساسا :smil16:
> *





V mary قال:


> يا جماعة الموضوع رائع وكل كلمة صح مئة في المئة اما بالنسبة نجيب العريس أزاي فالحل موجود كتاب كيف تصادين عريسا هههههههههههه ​



*للدرجة دى الدنيا ضلمة معاكو*
*خلاص قررت اكسب ثواب فى الموضوع دا... بس اعرف المهر الاول* *كام؟ *:t31:

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> لا ماهو محدش بيلاقي حاجة دلوقتى حضرتك .. و حتى لو لقيتيه فيه حدود برضه ... مش تملك هى ولا انانية .. لو استحملتى فترة مش هتقدرى تكملى .. الحب شئ و انه يطبق على نفسك شئ تانى خالص :smil16:



ياختي المثل بيقول
مرايا الحب عاميه  :smil16:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ياختي المثل بيقول
> مرايا الحب عاميه  :smil16:



ماهى بتفتح بعد كدة صدقينى انا :warning:
مفيش حاجة بتفضل على حالها يا توتة


----------



## white.angel (13 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> كلامك فعلا صح يا وايت وصراحة كنت بحسه من الخطوبة خنقة ع طول لما كنت بنزل مكنش حد بيسئلنى رايحة فين بعد لما اتخطبت اتخنقت اوى خصوصا فى الاول لانى متعودة اعمل كل حاجة بدماغى بس هو كان بيقولوى انتى مش لوحدك فى طرف تانى معاكى بين وبينك كنت بحسها حلوة فى الاول بس بعدين قلبت بحمل تقيل مش عيب فى خطيبى دا بعينة لاا فى 99% من شباب مصر يغلبهم طبع شرقى بحت يمكن نابع عن حب بس بلاكتر تحكم وامتلاك


*يؤسفنى ابلغك ان دة مش طبع شرقى ولا حاجة .. انما دة الواقع 
اذا كنتِ هتقررى ترتبطى .. يبقى لازم تخرجى من دايره
 الـ single mind .. لان فى شخص بيتكلبش فيكى .. 
هى ايه الحاجة اللى فى ايدك دى .. فاكراه خاتم دهب ... 
دة كلبش .. بس wireless 

ولازم تتقبلى دة بحب وتعتادى عليه .. لان شريكك مش طرف تانى .. 
انما دة جزء منك .. ودى اسس الزواج السليمه ..
ودة السبب اللى بيعمل مشاكل جمه لكتير من الشباب
 اللى بترتبط وتحتفظ بالفرديه فى التعامل ..
*​


----------



## white.angel (13 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه يا وايت
> انتي بتخوفي وتحرضي الشباب مش يتجوز ولا ايه ؟
> هههههههه
> موضوع رائع واكيد هايفيد ناس كتير
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه *
*هو لسه التخويف بدأ ... فى خلال رحلة دراستى لكيفية اختيار شريك الحياه بتصدم وبس ... :hlp:*
*بس فعلا الارتباط حياه لازم نفهمها على حقيقتها .. 
عشان نتعامل وننجح فيها ..*
*منورانى يا فيفا *
​


----------



## white.angel (13 مايو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> هو في حد بيختار في الزمن ال ......... الي احنا عايشين فيه دلوقت
> بجد غير تسجيلي للمتابعة بسجل اعجابي بتقديمك للموضوع و اتمني يستمر بنفس القوة
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


*ومتخترش ليه ...؟؟ *
*امال تتجوز اى حد .. وتعيش باقى عمرك فى قهر ودمار .. *
*وفى النهايه يا تقتل الطرف التانى .. يأما تبقى ملف بين مليون طالبين الطلاق .. يأما تسكت وتموت بحسرتك منه .. *

*الموضوع اكبر مما نتصور .. دى حياااااااااااه .. لو مش هنعيشها صح .. يبقى نرفع شعار*
*single 4 ever :kap:*

*ميرسى لتشجيعك .. صليلى *
​


----------



## white.angel (13 مايو 2012)

*2- انتقال من عالم الاخذ الى العطاء *
​
*قبل الزواج فى مجتمعنا الشرقى بنفضل عايشين مع ابائنا لحد ما نتجوز .. 
مش زى الغرب .. بعد سن معين بنعيش لوحدنا .. *
*وطول مانت فى بيت والديك .. 
انت مسئول عن مين ..... **ولا حد .. !!! **
انت حتى مش مسئول عن نفسك ...هما بيأكلوك ويرتبوا هدومك .. 
واحنا بس بنذاكر وننجح ... *
*اتجوزت .......... **30:*
*كل واحد فاكر انه بعد ما تجوز انا بابا وماما كانوا بيهتموا بيا 
انا واخواتى الـ 17 .... بس دلوقتى واحد بس او واحده
 بس هتهتم بيا ماهى ماما وبابا وانور وجدى ....
 وطبعاً دى خدعه تانى **:smile02*
*لان بعد الجواز انت بتتنقل فجأه الى عالم انت مسئول فيه عن 
العطاء وليس الاخذ .. مسئول تسعد الاخر .. انما محدش مسئول عن سعادتك .. 
تحولت من الابن للأب .. من شخص بياخد اكتر ما بيعطى .. 
لشخص بيعطى وبـــــس .. *
*طبعا هتستغربوا .. ازاى انا هدى اكتر واحنا اتنين .. المفروض ندى اد بعض ..
 طبعاً لا .. لان بعد كام شهر بيبقى فى اطفال ودول مش بيدوا 
حاجة غير من فوق وتحت ...... *:2:
*يعنى انت .. انت مسئول عن شريكتك تفرحها وتسعدها*
*وانتى  .. مسئوله عنه... سعادته مسئوليتك ... وراحته مسئوليتك *
*وبعد كدة بتتسألوا عن اطفال لا حول لهم ولا قوه انتوا كل ما لهم *
*واللى مش هيعرف يتحمل المسئوليه .....
**ميتجوزش :dntknw:*​
*3 – وكـــــــاله ..امانه :*

​*الزواج ارض ... خصبه جداً ... اذا حرثتها وراعيتها هتطرح اجود انواع الثمار ... وهتبقى جنه ... فالزواج هو تعبير عن مبدأ الزرع والحصاد .. ربنا بيأمنك على بيت ... على home ... 
والبيت مش حجار انما بشر والاسره ناس ... البيت دة تقدر تخليه جنه وتقدر تخليه خرابه ... واللى هيحصل فيه .. انت اللى عملته .. وهتعطى حساب عليه .. لانها وكاله ...*
*ربنا هيسألك .. انا اديتك امانه ... عملت فيها ايه*
*زوجتك .. بقت اسعد انسانه ولا اتعس انسانه *
*زوجك .. خليتيه افضل رجل ممكن يكون منه .. خليته انسان سعيد .. ولا دمرتيه *
*اولادتكم ... ربيتوهم وبقوا اسوياء .. ولا دمرتوا حياتهم ... *

*مسئوليتك انت .. ومسئوليتك انتِ .. انكم تخلوا بيتكم كنيسه وجنه .. 
اوانكم تدمروه وتخربوا حياة اسره ملهاش ذنب اللى هما اطفالكم*​*يُتبــــع ... *​


----------



## white.angel (13 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ماهى بتفتح بعد كدة صدقينى انا :warning:
> مفيش حاجة بتفضل على حالها يا توتة


*دة فى حالة .. لو ارتبطى بدون دراسه .. وبدأتى تدرسى وتكتشفى بعد الزواج .. حيث يكون لا مفر .. ولكن لا .. فى خلال الدراسه دى .. هنعرف ازاى ندرس الطرف التانى .. بحيث انك تبقى عارفه كل كبيره وصغيره عنه .. بحيث انك لا تدعى مجال للأستكشف بعد الجواز ..*
​


----------



## ميرنا (13 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> لا ماهو محدش بيلاقي حاجة دلوقتى حضرتك .. و حتى لو لقيتيه فيه حدود برضه ... مش تملك هى ولا انانية .. لو استحملتى فترة مش هتقدرى تكملى .. الحب شئ و انه يطبق على نفسك شئ تانى خالص :smil16:


صح يا تحفة


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2012)

*بالنسبه للخطوه الاولى الخاصه بالاختيار وهى من وجهة نظرى أهم خطوه لان الاختيار الصحيح هو بمثابة وضع حجر الاساس لزواج سعيد وسليم
بالفهم الصحيح لفكرة الزواج وبوضع معايير للاختيار وبدراسة الشريك بدون تسلط العاطفه على احكامنا بصوره كامله يكون هناك ضمان كبير لحياه كلها تفاهم واستقرار
اما عن موضوع الاخذ والعطاء خلال رحلة الزواج فبالحب تختفى المقاييس الماديه فيصبح كل طرف همه الاكبر هو العطاء للاخر لان وقتها سيجد سعادته ف سعادة شريكه فى الحياه 
فيصبح الامر كالسباق كل طرف يسخر من قلبه وفكره وعمله ادوات لاسعاد من يحب فيجد سعادته الشخصيه فى نظرة رضا أو ضحكه من القلب 
موضوعك رائع يا وايت وبالتأكيد متابعه معاكى للنهايه 
واسمحيلى بتثبيت الموضوع واخيراا تقبلى مرورى وتقييمى *


----------



## ميرنا (13 مايو 2012)

تمام يا وايت فى انتظار البقية


----------



## ميرنا (13 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بالنسبه للخطوه الاولى الخاصه بالاختيار وهى من وجهة نظرى أهم خطوه لان الاختيار الصحيح هو بمثابة وضع حجر الاساس لزواج سعيد وسليم
> بالفهم الصحيح لفكرة الزواج وبوضع معايير للاختيار وبدراسة الشريك بدون تسلط العاطفه على احكامنا بصوره كامله يكون هناك ضمان كبير لحياه كلها تفاهم واستقرار
> اما عن موضوع الاخذ والعطاء خلال رحلة الزواج فبالحب تختفى المقاييس الماديه فيصبح كل طرف همه الاكبر هو العطاء للاخر لان وقتها سيجد سعادته ف سعادة شريكه فى الحياه
> فيصبح الامر كالسباق كل طرف يسخر من قلبه وفكره وعمله ادوات لاسعاد من يحب فيجد سعادته الشخصيه فى نظرة رضا أو ضحكه من القلب
> ...


بزمتكم كدا راضية ضميرك مش الناس دى خلصت :cry2:


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> بزمتكم كدا راضية ضميرك مش الناس دى خلصت :cry2:



*ههههههه لا يا مرنون ولا خلصت ولا حاجه لسه فى منهم فى السوق 
بس يمكن يكون السعر غالى حبتين :wub:*


----------



## white.angel (13 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بالنسبه للخطوه الاولى الخاصه بالاختيار وهى من وجهة نظرى أهم خطوه لان الاختيار الصحيح هو بمثابة وضع حجر الاساس لزواج سعيد وسليم
> بالفهم الصحيح لفكرة الزواج وبوضع معايير للاختيار وبدراسة الشريك بدون تسلط العاطفه على احكامنا بصوره كامله يكون هناك ضمان كبير لحياه كلها تفاهم واستقرار
> اما عن موضوع الاخذ والعطاء خلال رحلة الزواج فبالحب تختفى المقاييس الماديه فيصبح كل طرف همه الاكبر هو العطاء للاخر لان وقتها سيجد سعادته ف سعادة شريكه فى الحياه
> فيصبح الامر كالسباق كل طرف يسخر من قلبه وفكره وعمله ادوات لاسعاد من يحب فيجد سعادته الشخصيه فى نظرة رضا أو ضحكه من القلب
> ...


*يشرفنى وجودك يا دونا .. ومتابعتك .. 
وبالطبع هنستفيد منك كتير .. 
لانك سوابق ههههههههههه .. 
واكيد عشتى كل المراحل دى وعارفه نتيجتها ... 
اشكر مرورك ويسعدنى ان اول تقييم يبقى منك *


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2012)

لا مش عندى أى استعداد لانى مقتنع جدا باللى فى دماغى ​


----------



## ميرنا (13 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههه لا يا مرنون ولا خلصت ولا حاجه لسه فى منهم فى السوق
> بس يمكن يكون السعر غالى حبتين :wub:*


بكام درهم طيب :999:


----------



## white.angel (13 مايو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> لا مش عندى أى استعداد لانى مقتنع جدا باللى فى دماغى ​


*تمام ... *
*المهم ان يكون اللى فى دماغك .. سليم ومطابق للى علمه لينا الكتاب المقدس بخصوص هذا الامر .. **والاهم انك تُدرك انك هتبقى مُتحمل اى نتيجه سواء ايجابيه او سلبيه من هذه القناعه الشخصيه.. *
*منور يا فندم *
​


----------



## the shepherd (13 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ومتخترش ليه ...؟؟ *​
> 
> *امال تتجوز اى حد .. وتعيش باقى عمرك فى قهر ودمار .. *
> *وفى النهايه يا تقتل الطرف التانى .. يأما تبقى ملف بين مليون طالبين الطلاق .. يأما تسكت وتموت بحسرتك منه .. *​
> ...


 
اختيار يعني في كذا اوبشن و انت بتفاضل بنهم
و انا بصراحة ابتديت اصدق ان البنات انقرضوا من فترة  
و ميرسي علي النصيحة و دونت وري انا دايماً بقول لصحابي " انحرف احسن ما اتجوز جوازة درجة تانية "


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2012)

تمام يا جميل
استمري

وتسجيل متابعه ...


----------



## white.angel (14 مايو 2012)

*هناخد انهارده بعض مفاهيم خاطئه .... ونتخانق فيها : 

1- السنيوره والامير  :mus25:
* *شارل وسندريلا ... كل امير بيدور على سندريلا وكل سندريلا مستنيه الامير اللى هايجيلها على حصان او ليموزين ابيض ...
 دة مفهوم راسخ جوانا من الافلام اللى بنشوفها ... 
كل بنت مستنيه ترتبط بتوم كروز ... 
وكل ولد مستنى يرتبط بأنجلينا جولى ...
 وطبعاً دى غلطه كبيره جداً*
​ ​ *2- الشـــد والجــــذب :t25:*​ *لما تسأل ولد انت اخترت البنت دى ليه ..؟؟ *
*يقولك :**فى حاجة فيها بتشدنى ... فى اى مكان اشوفها فيه افضل الف حواليها وهى تبقى مبسوطه كدة ....**رغم ان فى بنت ممكن يبقى يعرفها من سنين ومتفاهمين .. بس البنت اللى ميعرفش عنها حاجة ... بتشده ... *​ *هو احنا مغناطيس ...؟؟؟؟ **
طيب لو اتجوزتوا الشد هيفضل موجود بعد الجواز ... ؟؟
الممنوع كان مرغوب ... طيب بعد الجواز .. هتبدأ الخناقه ... 
والغريب لو دورت على اسباب الانجذاب هتلاقيها لا تذكر .. وملهاش علاقه بأسس الزواج الناجح ..
 فنحن ننجذب لأشباه الاشخاص الذين احببانهم
 ونكره اشباه الاشخاص الذين كرهناهم .. 
*​ *

3- القضـــاء والقـــدر :ray::
* *مفهوم تانى وهو القضاء والقدر ... " ما يصيبك الا نصيبك " ... الولد  يقولك : انا مستنى قسمتى ... وهتقدم ولو البنت من نصيبى هتوافق ... يعنى  هو مستنى نصيبه يصيبه واللى هيصيبه هيبقى نصيبه وهو مستسلم تماماً ...
هو فى واحده مكتوبالك .. ومش هتتجوز غيرها ... 
هل دى الحقيقه ..؟؟؟؟ 
والا انت اللى بتختار شريك حياتك وانت المسئول عن اختيارك ...!! *
​ *

4- سى السيـــــــــــد :bud:
 * *دى  منتشره اوى فى المجتمع الشرقى بتاعنا .. الرجل اول ما بيتزوج بيظن انه  امتلك زوجه بقى ... ويظن ان دى بقت بتاعته .. ويقولك ان دة من منطلق الكتاب  المقدس .. لان ساره كانت بتقول لابراهيم "يا سيدى" ... رغم ان ابراهيم كان بيسمع كلام ساره ... بدليل زيجته من هاجر وانجاب اسماعيل ... وفى فرق بين التكريم والسياده 
 بس الامتلاك انت مش بتاخده ... الامتلاك هى بتديهولك .. وانت بتديها ملكيتك ... الكتاب بيقول :
"ليس للرجل سلطان على جسده بل للمرأه " 
الكتاب بدأ بالراجل وبعد كمل وقال :
"ولا المرأه لها سلطان على جسدها بل للرجل " 
كل واحد مش بيمتلك الاخر ... انما بيملك الاخر عليه ... 
لو الملكيه المشتركه توفرت يبقى تمام ... انما واحد يمتلك الاخر فقط ... تبقى عبوديه وليست علاقه زوجيه *
​ *

5- دى اوختشـــــــى:friends:
* *فى  الجامعات فى الكنايس .... وخصوصاً من ناحية الشباب .... يبقى عارف بنت من  خمس ست سبع سنين ... ومتفاهمين وعارفين بعض ومناسبين جداً .... بس هو يقول  عليها " دى اوختشى " يكلمها فى الفون بالساعات ... ويجيبلها هدايا ... بس من منطلق " دى اوختشى " ويقول لنفسه انا مستنى اللى متبقاش اوختشى ... وتجذبنى وتجرجرنى وراها بالمغناطيس ... وتبقى مراتى *
*

وهنا بقى هسيبكوا انتوا تكملوا :

هل الاقتناع ينبغى ان يسبق العاطفه .. ام العاطفه ينبغى ان تسبق الاقتناع ..؟؟

وهل لو سبقت العاطفه الاقتناع .. هل سيكون هناك مكان للأقتناع ام انه اُبتلع .. ؟؟

ولو الاقتناع سبق العاطفه .. هل يمكن لهذا الاقتناع ان يولد عاطفه وحب  حقيقى ينمو بالايام ... هل يمكن ان " اوختشى " اكتشف انها المناسبه ليها ..  وشريكة حياتى ........؟؟؟ 

* *منتظره اجابتكم كلكم ... وخناقكم 
... يٌُتبــــــع ... *​


----------



## Critic (14 مايو 2012)

انا مؤيد لأغلب كلامك لكن هنا فيه مشكلة :



> ولو الاقتناع سبق العاطفه .. هل يمكن لهذا الاقتناع ان يولد عاطفه وحب حقيقى ينمو بالايام ... هل يمكن ان " اوختشى " اكتشف انها المناسبه ليها .. وشريكة حياتى ........؟؟؟


فلنفترض ان "اوختشى" دى مناسبة عمليا ونظريا لكن مافيش اى انجذاب فيزيائى (ولا حتى نسبة ضئيلة) (صفر % ايروس) مش دى مشكلة برضو ؟! مش ده هيسبب مشاكل على مستوى ما ؟!
اه الاقتناع العقلى والعلمى لازم يكون له العامل الأكبر , لكن الانجذاب مهم بردو ومينفعش اهماله , دى قناعتى


----------



## white.angel (14 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> فلنفترض ان "اوختشى" دى مناسبة عمليا ونظريا لكن مافيش اى انجذاب فيزيائى (ولا حتى نسبة ضئيلة) (صفر % ايروس) مش دى مشكلة برضو ؟! مش ده هيسبب مشاكل على مستوى ما ؟!
> اه الاقتناع العقلى والعلمى لازم يكون له العامل الأكبر , لكن الانجذاب مهم بردو ومينفعش اهماله , دى قناعتى


*كلامك مظبوط 100% *
*ايه مفهوم الانجذاب .. وايه مفهوم الحب .. ؟؟*
*قناعة كتير مننا كشباب .. انى هايجيلى شخص من حيث لا ادرى ... يجتذبنى .. ومش باخد بالى ان فى عاطفه جوايا لشخص اخر .. بس انا مغطيها تحت مسمى اخر .. فى حين انى لو غيرت نظرتى ... لـ " اوختشى " هكتشف ان اللى بعمله معاها مش معاملة اخت .. فمثلاً:
*
*مفيش ولد يكلم بنت كل شويه ... عشان اوختشى *
*اول ما يضايق يدور عليها ... اصلها اوختشى *
*اهتم بأخبارها اول بأول.... لانها اوختشى *
*اجبلها ورد وهدايا فى المناسبات ... ماهى اوختشى*
*فى الكريسماس الساعه 12 بالظبط اول حد اكلمها .. دى اوختشى *

*مفيش اخ واخت كدة ... فهمت قصدى ايه ... 
هو لو مفيش انجذاب .. مش هيبقى التعامل بالصوره دى ... *

*قدرت اوضح وجهة نظرى *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2012)

*أعتذر يا **وايت** على مسح مشاركتى ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ايه هو "النصيب" و "مكتوب" اللى طبعا وبلا جدال ده يا عبود ؟





Critic قال:


> المسيحية لا تؤمن بالقدرية وده اللى بلا جدال !


*وما علاقة ما كتبته بالمسيحية ؟!!!*
*ما علاقة الموضوع أصلاً بالمسيحية ؟؟؟؟؟ألا يوجد زواج الا فى المسيحية ؟!*


----------



## Critic (14 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وما علاقة ما كتبته بالمسيحية ؟!!!*
> *ما علاقة الموضوع أصلاً بالمسيحية ؟؟؟؟؟ألا يوجد زواج الا فى المسيحية ؟!*


مرحبا بك فى "منتديات الكنيسة" 
الموضوع عن الزواج واختيار شريك الحياة , وبالتأكيد من منظور مسيحى وليس اسلامى او لا دينى !
المسيحية لا تعتمد الفكر القدرى , فلما تقولى الجواز قسمة ونصيب , هقولك لأ ده مبدأ مش مسيحى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> *مرحبا بك فى "منتديات الكنيسة*"
> الموضوع عن الزواج واختيار شريك الحياة , وبالتأكيد من منظور مسيحى وليس اسلامى او لا دينى !
> المسيحية لا تعتمد الفكر القدرى , فلما تقولى الجواز قسمة ونصيب , هقولك لأ ده مبدأ مش مسيحى



*ماتزعلش نفسك ...مشاركتى ومسحتها ....*
*بس مش همسح تجاربى من الحياة ..*
*اللى أنا باتكلم ....من خلالها *
*ولا انا على أستعداد ألونها لك عشان ترضيك ...*
*ولا عندى أستعداد أتملق حد من أساسه واذوق كلمتين *
*سلام*​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (14 مايو 2012)

متابع و موافق حتى الآن


----------



## white.angel (15 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بس مش همسح تجاربى من الحياة ..*
> *اللى أنا باتكلم ....من خلالها* ​


*
هل السلطان الالهى كامل .. وحرية الانسان معدومه ؟؟ 

ام ان السلطان الالهى محدود .. وحرية الانسان كامله ؟؟

ام ان السلطان الالهى كامل .. وحرية الانسان كامله ؟؟
* ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هل السلطان الالهى كامل .. وحرية الانسان معدومه ؟؟ *​
> *ام ان السلطان الالهى محدود .. وحرية الانسان كامله ؟؟*​
> *ام ان السلطان الالهى كامل .. وحرية الانسان كامله ؟؟*​


 
 السلطان الالهى كامل.. و حريه الانسان كامله فى نطاقها المحدود!!
 و هذا معناه إن الانسان حر التصرف فى نطاق الظروف التى هو لم يكن حر فى إختيارها...
 و بالتالى  هذه الظروف تحد من حريه الإنسان الكامله...
 مما يجعلنا فعليا  لا نقدر ان نقول ان حريه الانسان كامله--- فهى  بالفعل ليست كامله..هى فقط عباره عن حريه فى رد فعلنا للظروف التى نوضع فيها  اوقات بدون رغبه فيها...

 اما عن ان الموضوع يتكلم من المنظور المسيحى فقط!!!!!
 فاطلب من صاحبه الموضوع التوضيح فى  رائس الموضوع.. فلا  تنسم ان معنا فى المنتدى  إخوه يهود- و علمانيين- و مسلمين- و ملحدين-- و --و-!!!
 فإن كان هذا الموضوع يتكلم من منظور مسيحى فقط ارجو إضافت هذه الجزئيه فى عنوان الموضوع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 حتى لا نتعب  من تابعنا منهم هبائا!!  فمن رأس الموضوع  يعلم  إن الكلام مش ليه!!!

 اما عن إن  مبداء القدريه مش موجود فى المسيحيه فاحب اقول لماذا إذن نؤمن بمبداء الصليب!!!
 لماذا إذن نقول ده صليبك لسيده زوجها مش كويس!! او العكس!!
  اعتقد إن كلمه "تحمل الصليب المعطى لنا من الرب" ليس إلا تقبل مبداء القسمه و النصيب بس بمصطلح مختلف!!
 احترم طبعا  اى رأى يختلف معى و فىنفس الوقت انتظر من إلى يخالفنى الرأى ان يحترم رأئى...
 شكرا


----------



## white.angel (15 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> السلطان الالهى كامل.. و حريه الانسان كامله فى نطاقها المحدود!!
> و هذا معناه إن الانسان حر التصرف فى نطاق الظروف التى هو لم يكن حر فى إختيارها...
> و بالتالى  هذه الظروف تحد من حريه الإنسان الكامله...
> مما يجعلنا فعليا  لا نقدر ان نقول ان حريه الانسان كامله--- فهى  بالفعل ليست كامله..هى فقط عباره عن حريه فى رد فعلنا للظروف التى نوضع فيها  اوقات بدون رغبه فيها...


*اولاً اهلاً بيكِ ... منوره خناقتنا :smile02*
*كلامك صح .. ولكن الرؤيه مش واضحه عندك *
*احنا بنحيا فى اطار 3 قوانين*
*قانون طبيعى*
*قانون بيولوجى *
*قانون ادبى *
*اعظمهم هو القانون الادبى .. وواضعهم هو الله *
*وحرية الانسان .. هى حرية فى اطار القانون الادبى *
*ماينفعش يبقى حر فى اطار القانون البيولوجى .. 
لانه وقتها هيفقد محدوديته وهيبقى اله .. *
*وبيتأثر بالقانون الطبيعى ... *

*لو تحبوا نفتح موضوع ونناقش فيه موضوع*
*سلطان الله ومسئولية الانسان ... 
عشان مانشتتش موضوعنا هنا*
*يبقى Deal *
​


> اما عن ان الموضوع يتكلم من المنظور المسيحى فقط!!!!!
> فاطلب من صاحبه الموضوع التوضيح فى  رائس الموضوع.. فلا  تنسم ان معنا فى المنتدى  إخوه يهود- و علمانيين- و مسلمين- و ملحدين-- و --و-!!!
> فإن كان هذا الموضوع يتكلم من منظور مسيحى فقط ارجو إضافت هذه الجزئيه فى عنوان الموضوع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> حتى لا نتعب  من تابعنا منهم هبائا!!  فمن رأس الموضوع  يعلم  إن الكلام مش ليه!!!


*
**اعتقد ان حضرتك مقريتيش اول مشاركه فى الموضوع *
*انا كاتبه باللون الاحمر*
*اننا هنناقش اختيار شريك الحياه من منطلق الكتاب المقدس *
​ 


> اما عن إن  مبداء القدريه مش موجود فى المسيحيه فاحب اقول لماذا إذن نؤمن بمبداء الصليب!!!
> لماذا إذن نقول ده صليبك لسيده زوجها مش كويس!! او العكس!!
> اعتقد إن كلمه "تحمل الصليب المعطى لنا من الرب" ليس إلا تقبل مبداء القسمه و النصيب بس بمصطلح مختلف!!
> احترم طبعا  اى رأى يختلف معى و فىنفس الوقت انتظر من إلى يخالفنى الرأى ان يحترم رأئى...
> شكرا


*زوجها دة .. السيده هى اختارته ولالا ... قالت انا موافقه عليه ولالا 
* *جاوبينى بـ يس اور نو *
*ثانياً اللى بيقولوا دول مش معصومين من الخطأ ..
 يعنى اللى بيقولوه ممكن ميبقاش صح * 

*وبردو بكرر .. لو تحبوا نفتح موضوع منفصل نناقش فيه الحريه والقدريه .. 
ونناقشه لان للأسف احنا عندنا لبس هائل بخصوص هذا الامر * 
 
*نوريتى ... سعيده بمشاركتك *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هل السلطان الالهى كامل .. وحرية الانسان معدومه ؟؟ *​
> *لأ*
> *ام ان السلطان الالهى محدود .. وحرية الانسان كامله ؟؟*​*لأ*
> *ام ان السلطان الالهى كامل .. وحرية الانسان كامله ؟؟*​*برضه لأ ..!!*



*السلطان الألهى كامل غير محدود ...الحرية الأنسانية كاملة ( فى حدود )*
*أنت حُر فى الأختيار (( فى حدود )) المُتاح لك من :*
*الثقافة - التنشئة - ضوابط المجتمع - التعليم *
*فى الأختيارت ( أنا محدود ) كيف ؟*
*أخترت** المسيحية بكامل أرادتى وبكامل قواى العقلية بعد معاناة ( عشر سنوات كاملة ) - إلا أننى :*
*- لا أستطيع الذهاب الى كنيسة أو ممارسة أى طقس من الطقوس*
*- لا أستطيع التعميد بسهولة أو علانية *
*- لا أستطيع الجهر بمسيحيتى *
*- لا أستطيع قراءة الأناجيل بحرية *
*هل عبود أختار بكامل حريته ؟ - الأجابة نعم - إلا أن ...*

*وتضعى تحت ( إلا أن ) ألف خط ..*

*(( منها )) أعتبار العابر على أساس انه إنسان فرز تانى !!!*
*يسمع وبس ومالوش أنه يبدى أى رأى :close_tem *
*



اننا هنناقش اختيار شريك الحياه من منطلق الكتاب المقدس

أنقر للتوسيع...

**وبما انك تتحدثى من منطلق الكتاب المقدس يبقى الموضوع ( من وجهة نظرى ) *
*مجرد موعظة كنسية كتابية لا مجال فيها لأبداء الآراء *


----------



## white.angel (15 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *السلطان الألهى كامل غير محدود ...الحرية الأنسانية كاملة ( فى حدود )*
> *أنت حُر فى الأختيار (( فى حدود )) المُتاح لك من :*
> *الثقافة - التنشئة - ضوابط المجتمع - التعليم *
> *فى الأختيارت ( أنا محدود ) كيف ؟*
> ...


*اللى منعك من كل المذكور اعلاه ... *
* ربنا ...... ولا البشر *
* بالقانون الادبى ... انت اخترت المسيحيه *
* وبالقانون المادى ... مُنعت من ممارسة حقوقك كمسيحى*
* هل دة هيأثر على ابديتك ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
* هل ربنا هيقولك انت اخترتى ... بأرادتك *
* بس هتهلك لانك بغير ارادتك مُنعت من باقى حقوقك كمسيحى ..؟؟ *
* هل هتهلك ولا هتخلص .... النهايه هتبقى ايه ...؟؟؟*​ 



> *وبما انك تتحدثى من منطلق الكتاب المقدس يبقى الموضوع ( من وجهة نظرى ) *
> *مجرد موعظة كنسية كتابية لا مجال فيها لأبداء الآراء *


*لكل جهاز كتالوج ... متفقين ولالا ..!!!*

*لما تشترى جهاز جديد لازم تقرا الكتالوج بتاعه عشان تعرف تشغله ازاى .... لما ييجى ابنك مثلاً يستخدم الجهاز من غير ما يبص فى الكتالوج .. والجهاز محتاج كهربا معينه .. وهو حطه فى كهربا عاليه .. - ماهو ابنك ناصح كتالوج ايه دة اللى هيقراه بالفهلوه هيعرف هيشغل الجهاز - 
اول حاجة هيعملها الجهاز انه هيفرقع ... صح ولالا *

*احنا كدة .. الجواز اختراع عمله ربنا .. وفى الكتالوج بتاع البشريه " الكتاب المقدس " قال هنستخدمه ازاى وهنتعامل مع الاختراع دة ازاى عشان نحقق منه افضل نتيجه ممكنه ... انت رافض تستخدم الكتالوج ... انت حـــــــــر ... بس متلومش الا نفسك لما حياتك الزوجيه تدمر ... وساعتها منقولش دة صليب وقضاء وقدر .... والانسان مش حر *
*صح *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

*طيب لما الكلام كدة وحلو وزى الفل  ...*
*أية بقى سى السيد - والشد - والقسمة والنصيب - وأخوتشيى ؟؟؟*
*ما تحطى الكتالوج والناس تمشى وبدون طرح آراء !!*
*أو نقاش ...هيناقشوا فيه ..؟؟هيستعرضوا قراءتهم ؟*
*والا يذكروا تجاربهم ؟؟ - يمكن حد يستفيد ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اللى منعك من كل المذكور اعلاه ... *
> *ربنا ...... ولا البشر *​


 *البشر اللى خلقهم ربنا ..وخلقنى وسطهم* 

*



وساعتها منقولش دة صليب وقضاء وقدر .... والانسان مش حر 
صح ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لأ مش صح ..لأن مفهمومك عن القضاء والقدر مشوش حبتين وصورته غير واضحة عندك *


----------



## white.angel (15 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب لما الكلام كدة وحلو وزى الفل  ...*
> *أية بقى سى السيد - والشد - والقسمة والنصيب - وأخوتشيى ؟؟؟*
> *ما تحطى الكتالوج والناس تمشى وبدون طرح آراء !!*
> *أو نقاش ...هيناقشوا فيه ..؟؟هيستعرضوا قراءتهم ؟*
> *والا يذكروا تجاربهم ؟؟ - يمكن حد يستفيد ؟؟*


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*قريت المشاركه كتير مش سامعه فيها غير صوت
حضرتك العالى وبالتالى مش قادره افهم تقصد ايه .... !!*
*معلش اصل فهمى بطئ :smile02

الاربعه اللى حضرتك ذكرتهم
دى مفاهيم مغلوطه ... لازم نصلحها .. ولو حضرتك معترض يبقى دة شئ رائع .. 
ربنا قال هلم نتحاجج .. فهلم يا اخى لا تستحى 
*​


----------



## white.angel (15 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *البشر اللى خلقهم ربنا ..وخلقنى وسطهم*


*حلو .. البشر دول مش ربنا ادالهم حريه زيك ..
 وبحريتهم اختاروا انهم يعملوا كدة .. وبالتالى انت اتأثرت .. 
يبقى ذنب ربنا ولا ذنبهم .. *
*وهسألك تانى :*
*النهايه بالنسبالك هتبقى ايه :*
*هتهلك لانك مُنعت من قبل القانون المادى .. من ممارسه مسيحيتك 

**ولا هتخلص لانك قبلت بالقانون الادبى .. مسيحك *
*جاوبنى بليز 

*​


> *لأ مش صح ..لأن مفهمومك عن القضاء والقدر مشوش حبتين وصورته غير واضحة عندك *


*جايز بردو وليه لا .. *
*يبقى نصلح المفهوم الخطأ دة .. سواء عندى او عند غيرى*
*لان فى فهم خطئ ... بصرف النظر عند مين ..!!!*
*و لو تحب نصلحه ... يبقى ممكن نفتح موضوع منفصل ... 
لان هنا موضوعنا عن شريك الحياه مش القضاء والقدر .. *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *قريت المشاركه كتير مش سامعه فيها غير صوت*
> *حضرتك العالى *​


*علشان قاعدة بعيد ياوايت ...قربى وأنا أوطيه*
*



وبالتالى مش قادره افهم تقصد ايه .... !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

أأقصد لو الكتاب المقدس بيغطى المسألة برمتها بالكامل يبقى نتناقش فى أية ؟*



> *الاربعه اللى حضرتك ذكرتهم*
> *دى مفاهيم مغلوطه ... لازم نصلحها .. ولو حضرتك معترض يبقى دة شئ رائع .. *
> *ربنا قال هلم نتحاجج .. فهلم يا اخى لا تستحى *​


*هههههههههه*

*عبوود لايستحى الا من الحق ومن .....بنوتة حلوة ....:t23:*
*فيه قسمة ونصيب ؟*
*أيوة ولو تحبى أشرح لك معناها أشرح*
*فيه قدر ( فى الزواج ) ؟*
*أيوة فيه ولو تحبى اشرح لك - أشرح*
*فيه ( شد ) من واحد لواحدة أو العكس ؟*
*أيوة فيه *
*تحبى نبدا بأية ؟*​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (15 مايو 2012)

الجدال افسد استمتاعي بالموضوع 
لو نحاول نستفيد يكون افضل
اعتذر عن هذا التدخل بس الجدال بيزعجي جدا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> ​​*وهسألك تانى :**النهايه بالنسبالك هتبقى ايه :*
> *هتهلك لانك مُنعت من قبل القانون المادى .. من ممارسه مسيحيتك *
> *ولا هتخلص لانك قبلت بالقانون الادبى .. مسيحك *
> *جاوبنى بليز *​


 *قلبتيها دينى وعقائدى لية ؟*
*أنا رديت على حرية الأختيار عند الأنسان *
*ولكنها ( فى حدود ) مرسومة بغير أرادة منه ولا أختيار*
*فلسفة معايا أنا مش هتمشى ...هههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2012)

> white.angel قال:
> 
> 
> > *اولاً اهلاً بيكِ ... منوره خناقتنا :smile02*
> ...


----------



## white.angel (15 مايو 2012)

*جاوبنى على سؤالى مبدأياً :*
*- هتهلك لانك مُنعت من قبل القانون المادى ..
 من ممارسه مسيحيتك !!

**- ولا هتخلص لانك قبلت بالقانون الادبى ..
** مسيحك **!!*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أأقصد لو الكتاب المقدس بيغطى المسألة برمتها بالكامل يبقى نتناقش فى أية ؟*
> *هههههههههه*​


*
بنتناقش عشان نوضح حقايق الكتاب اللى مش واضحه لينا
بنتناقش لان فى مفاهيم مغلوطه وعالميه رسخت فى اذهاننا ومفاهيم كتابيه حذفها الشيطان وبالتالى حياتنا اتدمرت .. احنا مش بنتناقش عشان نخترع حاجة جديده ... انما عشان نوضح حاجة معانا من بدء الخليقه ولكننا لم نلتفت لها .. بدليل الفشل المحيط بأقوى علاقه بشريه .. وهى علاقة الزوج بالزوجه*



> *فيه قسمة ونصيب ؟*
> *أيوة ولو تحبى أشرح لك معناها أشرح*
> *فيه قدر ( فى الزواج ) ؟*
> *أيوة فيه ولو تحبى اشرح لك - أشرح*


*الجزء دة مش هنقدر نناقشه هنا ... لسبب واحد اننا هنضطر نرجع للقضاء والقدر ككل ... عشان نفهم قدرية الزواج كجزء .. وبالتالى هنخرج عن الموضوع .. اوعدك انى هناقشك فيه .. بس مش هنا ... منعاً لتشتيت الموضوع .. وحضرتك محاور .. ومقدر اهمية ضبط سياق الموضوع 

*


> *فيه ( شد ) من واحد لواحدة أو العكس ؟*
> *أيوة فيه *


*
دى نتناقش فيها هنا مفيش مشكله ...
 لانها جزء لا يتجزأ من كيفية الاختيار ...
 اتفضل اتخانق *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

مصطفى 1971 قال:


> الجدال افسد استمتاعي بالموضوع
> لو نحاول نستفيد يكون افضل
> اعتذر عن هذا التدخل بس الجدال بيزعجي جدا


*مش جدال يا أخ مصطفى فيه نقاش حر هنا*


----------



## white.angel (15 مايو 2012)

مصطفى 1971 قال:


> الجدال افسد استمتاعي بالموضوع
> لو نحاول نستفيد يكون افضل
> اعتذر عن هذا التدخل بس الجدال بيزعجي جدا


*بنعتذر يا اخى .... *
*بس اسمحلى اوضح احنا مش بنتجادل احنا بنتناقش*
*عشان نمشى خطوه خطوه بأتفاق ... ونكون فاهمين بندرس ايه .. *
*بس اوعدك هننتقل قريب للجزء الجديد فى دراستنا *​


----------



## white.angel (15 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قلبتيها دينى وعقائدى لية ؟*
> *أنا رديت على حرية الأختيار عند الأنسان *
> *ولكنها ( فى حدود ) مرسومة بغير أرادة منه ولا أختيار*
> *فلسفة معايا أنا مش هتمشى ...هههههههههه*


*حضرتك طرحت نقطه واضحه وهى انك كمتنصر ... 
مش قادر تعمل كزا وكزا وكزا .. ودة بسبب عدم الحريه
وبالتالى بسألك :
*
*هتهلك لانك مُنعت من قبل القانون المادى .. من ممارسه مسيحيتك 

**ولا هتخلص لانك قبلت بالقانون الادبى .. مسيحك 

جاوبنى ... ولا سبيل لغير الاجابه ... 
والا سأقيم عليك السبت :act23:
*​


----------



## white.angel (15 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ! ده غير ان نقطت الخلاف الى علقت عليها انا لا اقطنع اصلا إنها ينفع نصنفها تحت مسما مسيحيه او اى اعتقاد او إيمان اخر...


 *اللى هى ايه ... القضاء والقدر* ؟؟
*المسيحيه ترفض تماماً مبدأ القضاء والقدر ..*
* يبقى ازاى النقطه ملهاش علاقه بالاعتقاد والايمان ..؟؟*​ 


> يعنى هى ممكن تكون اتبعت و اتخذت الاسلوب الجديد فى إختيار شريك الحياه  يعنى ذى ما بيقولو عملت إلى عليها!!  و بعد كدا بئا  تستانا قدارها!! و تتحمل إختيارها!


*ازاى تتخذ اسلوب الاختيار ... وتعمل بحث ... 
وتقارن وتدرس وبعد كدة تقول .. 
ياااااااااه انا عملت اللى عليا ... اقعد بقى استنى قدرى ...؟؟
- دة منطقى -

وازاى تستنى قدرها اللى ربنا كتبه على جبينها ..
 وتتحمل مسئولية اختيارها ... 
الاختيار بينفى القدر والقدر بينفى الاختيار
ازاى استنى القدر واتحمل الاختياااااار  *:ranting:​

*وبخصوص الموضوع حاضر ... هنفتح موضوع منفصل ... 
عن سلطان الله ومسئولية الانسان 
- من مفهوم الكتاب المقدس والمسيحيه -
 عشان لو فى حد هندى ميدخلش الموضوع ..
 رغم ان الحق متاح للجميع *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

> white.angel قال:
> 
> 
> > *بنتناقش عشان نوضح حقايق الكتاب اللى مش واضحه لينا*
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *حضرتك طرحت نقطه واضحه وهى انك كمتنصر ... *
> *مش قادر تعمل كزا وكزا وكزا .. ودة بسبب عدم الحريه*​


 *...لأ ...مش بسبب عدم الحرية *
*بسبب ( محدودية ) الحرية مش أنعدامها ..*
*



وبالتالى بسألك :

هتهلك لانك مُنعت من قبل القانون المادى .. من ممارسه مسيحيتك 
ولا هتخلص لانك قبلت بالقانون الادبى .. مسيحك ​

جاوبنى ... ولا سبيل لغير الاجابه ... 
والا سأقيم عليك السبت :act23:​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 أنا السبت أجازة ...ممكن تخليها التلات ؟
هتدخلينا فى متاهة خارج الموضوع الأصلى ...
قالوا لى : لا مسيحية بدون تعميد ...وصلت كدة ؟*


----------



## white.angel (15 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عايزة تقولى ان حياتنا بتدمر بسبب بعدنا عن الكتاب المقدس ؟*
> *لو كان كدة أعطينى مثال ..*


*العلاقات الزوجيه 
90% منها فاشل 
هتسألنى وغير المسيحين ... 
هقولك نسبة الطلاق بتتجاوز فى بعض الدول الـ 101% ... 
وفى الغرب 50% ... 
*​*
* 


> * بتتكلمى عن ( الشد ) - شاب شدته فتاة فتعلق بها *
> *هل هناك ما يمنع أن تكون زيجتهم سعيدة ؟؟*
> *طيب أقولك بقى على قصة :*
> 
> ...




*معنى كلامك ان الجذب .. هو العامل الوحيــــــد ..؟؟*
*ولا الجذب والدراسه .. والدراسه والجذب ...!!*
*وحسب قدرتى على التعامل مع قلبى وعقلى*
*بحيث ان لا دة يسبق .. ولا دة يتقدم على دة ..؟؟ 


هديك مثل : 
بنت معجبه بشاب .. ووالدها يعرف والولد مش داخل دماغه .. 
بس هو سايب البنت تكتشف بنفسها .. ولكن فجأه البنت قالت
لوالدها : بابا انا هتجوزه ....؟؟
الاب : ليه ..؟؟
البنت : مجذوباله ..!!
الاب : ايه اللى جاذبك فيه .. دة مفيهوش حاجة عدله ؟؟
البنت : موش عارفه .. مجذوبه وخلاص .. وبحبه يا بابا .. وهتجوزه !!

 هتبقى زيجه ناجحه ولا فاشله ..!!!
دى النقطه اللى بنوضحها فى المفاهيم الخاطئه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

> white.angel قال:
> 
> 
> > *العلاقات الزوجيه *
> ...


----------



## white.angel (15 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا نهار طين ؟؟؟؟؟بلاش تتجوزى يا وايت*
> * طلاق ازاى بـ 101% تييى ؟؟؟
> الواحد فى المية دى أية ؟؟؟
> تحسين مجموع ؟؟؟؟*​


*
فى بعض الدول بيتجوز ويطلق .. وبعد ما يطلقها بيتجوز وبيطلقها بردو .. فكسروا حاجز الــ 100% للأسف دة موجود وظاهر جداً *



> * لأ مش هو معنى كلامى ...ده أحد العوامل اللى أنتى ذكرتيها ومعترضة عليها ..واعتراضك فى غير محله*


*الجذب مفهوم مرفوض .. لما اكتفى بيه .. واعتقد محدش بيختلف على حاجة زى دى .. ماينفعش اشوف واحده ماشيه فى الشارع تجذبنى اقول انا هتجوزها لانى وقعت فى الحب من النظره الاولى *
 



> كلام فلسفى لا يودى ولا يجيب ..
> ممكن دراسة آه
> وعقل آه ..
> وأختيار حسب الدين والخلق والعيلة ...نعم
> ...


*
يعنى هتحبها وتدرسها وتطلع مناسبه ليه وترسها هيركب فى ترسك .. وفى الاخر تطلع قارعه .. غريبه شويه *​



> * لأ ..ممكن تنجح وممكن تفشل ..
> مانعرفش ...
> لكن فى حالة أنصياع البنت لرأى الأب هنا
> هو ده اللى بنقول عليه (( نصيب الولد  ))*​..
> ...


*الولد اخلاقه زفت ... ومحشش ... بس هى منجذبه ليه عشان امور وعنيه صفرا وشعره اخضر
وبتقولك هصلح اخطاؤه دى بعدين يا بابا .. و الحشيش بقى موضه انت راجل قديم .. هتنجح ازااااااااااى .. 

انا مضظره اقفل المناقشه على صوباعك يا عبود عشان الناس تتابع باقى الدراسه .. احنا وضحنا كدة المفاهيم بشكل كبير .. 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انا مضظره اقفل المناقشه على صوباعك يا عبود عشان الناس تتابع باقى الدراسه .. احنا وضحنا كدة المفاهيم بشكل كبير .. *​


*وضحتى مفاهيمك أنتى عن لا تجربة ولا عن معايشة ولا عن سماع...*
*يبقى ماعملناش حاجة ..نقراها فى أى كتاب بغلاف أنيق أسهل *
*نرفض الآخر ورأيه مع أننا بنطالب نسمع رأيه !!!!!!!!!*
*وفى الاخر رأينا هو اللى بيمشى على أعتبار أنه مفاهيم مُسلم بها !! *
*مش مندهش ...*


----------



## white.angel (15 مايو 2012)

*انهارده هنتكلم عن الجزء التانى من الدراسة بتاعتنا *
*بعنوان : المبدأ الكتابى لأختيار شريك الحياه ...!!*​*
هل ربنا ادانا مبدأ فى اختيار شريك الحياه بس قبل ما نبدأ عايزه من
 كل شخص متابع دراستنا يكتب فى ورقه  :
" ما اتمناه فى شريك الحياه " 
واكتبوا اللسته اللى لو لقيتيهوها فى حد ...
 هتقول هو دة شريك حياتى... 
**..*
*..*
*..*
*..*
*..*
*..*
*..*
*..*
*..*
*..*
*..*
*..*
*..*
*..*
*..*​*فى الدراسه كتبت انا وزمايلى مواصفات فتى احلامنا *
*اللى كتب لازم تبقى جميله .. ومدبره .. وذكيه .. وفرفوره .. *
*والبنات قال لازم يبقى وسيم .. وليه علاقه حقيقه بربنا .. ومقتدر .. وقيادى *
*
تفتكروا بقى .. هو دة الشخص المناسب ليا .. 
اللى هعيش معاه حياه زوجيه سعيده .. الاجابه هى لا ..!!!*
*
الكتاب بيقول حاجة تانيه خااااااااالص ... ومن هنا هنبدأ الخناقه الحقيقه :smile02*
*
المبدأ الكتابى لأختيار شريك الحياه قال :
"معين نظيـــره " 
وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ: «لَيْسَ جَيِّداً أَنْ يَكُونَ آدَمُ وَحْدَهُ فَأَصْنَعَ لَهُ مُعِيناً نَظِيرَهُ» تك2: 18

الـ code فى الاختيار هى " معين نظيره " دى اساس اختيار شريك 
الحياه الكتالوج قالها من بداية التكوين .. بس محدش فكر يفهم معناها ..

المعين  עזר ‛êzer succor - Help 
يعنى واحد يساعدنى
يخفف .. ويعين .. ويسعف .. ويقدم النجده والغوث ... 
يعنى حد يعينى يساعدنى يكملنى .. 

النظير נגד  (neged)**
والكلمه دى تيجى بمعنى part opposite 
**الجزء المعاكس
Counterpart النسخة المتطابقة
Mate الرفيق , الصديق 

معناها ايه .. يعنى اللى يشبهنى اوى .. بس مش نسخه منى .. 
لان لو نسخه منى .. مش هيبقى معينى .. هتبقى عيوبى عيوبه .. 
ومش هنكمل بعض .. ولو نسخه منى .. يبقى البنت تتجوز بنت .. 
والراجل يتجوز راجل .. اذاً لازم شخص يشبهنى .. ويكملنى .. واكمله .. 

لو اللى انت وانا كتبناه .. فى ورقة التمنى .. 
هنعرف منين ان دة الشخص المناسب .. وان هو " المعين النظير " ؟؟

طيب هنعمل ايه .. وابدأ منين 
لازم ابدأ مش بمن اتمنى ... انما ابدأ بــ انا مين ..؟؟؟؟
لانى عايز حد يشبهنى اوى اوى .. بس مش زيى 
ومش فى ضعفى ولا قوتى .. 
عشان يكمل ضعفى .. واكمل ضعفه 

اذاً .. محتاجين نبدأ بــ " انا مين " 

امسكوا ورقه وقلم .. وابدأوا اكتبوا " انا مين " 
قدام شويه ... هنساعد بعض ... وهديكم شيت ... فى خانات ...
 منها خانة " انا مين " .. 
ولازم تعرف انت مين ... لانك لو معرفتش انت مين ..
هتعرف ازاى الشخصيه المناسبه ليك .. 
يعنى لو انا ارتبط بشخص انجذبتله فى البدايه .. واكتشفت بعد الجواز .. 
انه مش مناسب ... 
انا انجذبت لولد ... انطوائى ... وانا اجتماعيه جداً .. 
واتجوزته بس مش عارفه اتعامل معاه .. انا عايزه اخرج .. 
وهو عايز يقعد ساكت يقرا .. رغم ان قبل الجواز كان نفسى فى الولد دة ...
 وبعد الجواز .. رفضته .. 
بدأت اغيره وهو يغيرنى
بدأت ارفضه وهو يرفضنى 
بدأت اكرهه وهو يكرهنى 

انما من البدايه لو اخترت شخص مناسب ليا .. 
مش هحتاج بعد كدة انى اغيره .. لان تروسه راكبه فى تروسى .. 

اكبر فرق فى انى اختار صح او غلط 
هو الفرق بين :
ما اتمنى فى شريك الحياه ... ما يناسبنى فى شريك الحياه 

ما اريد ... انا عايزه اجمل فستان واحلى بدله 
وما يناسبنى .. اللى ييجى على مقاسى وادى 

بليز نعرف الفرق بين دة ودة .. شتان بين .. ما اتمنى وما يناسبنى ... 

**تعالوا نتخانق ... ويُتبـــــع **
وبليز محدش يزعل .. لو قننت المناقشه .. 
لأنى لو فتحتها على البحرى .. مش هنكمل الموضوع .. *​


----------



## white.angel (15 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وضحتى مفاهيمك أنتى عن لا تجربة ولا عن معايشة ولا عن سماع...*
> *يبقى ماعملناش حاجة ..نقراها فى أى كتاب بغلاف أنيق أسهل *
> *نرفض الآخر ورأيه مع أننا بنطالب نسمع رأيه !!!!!!!!!*
> *وفى الاخر رأينا هو اللى بيمشى على أعتبار أنه مفاهيم مُسلم بها !! *
> *مش مندهش ...*


*للأسف انا قدمتلك اكتر من مثل .. بس حضرتك مُصر على رأيك .. 
وانا معنديش مشكله .. بس للأسف .. هننجرف فى الجدال ..
لو استمرينا .. وهنفقد الموضوع هدفه .. 
انا بقدملكم حقيقه*
*عن تجربه وعن معايشه وعن سماع ..*
*اللى عايز يقبلها يقبلها .. واللى مش عايز هو حر ... *
*اهلاً بيك *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

*أنا ماقدمتش رأى عشان أصر عليه من أساسه *
*أنا طرحت مفاهيم لدى ( الآخر ) ..وشرحت يعنى أية نصيب ويعنى أية القدر فى الزواج ...وضربت بيها أمثال واقعية *
*بس كدة ..*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (15 مايو 2012)

*عجبني جدا " معين نظيرة " كلمة الهية حقا و عميقة جدا 
و انا من خلال تجربتي اشعر بها جيدا
اعتقد ان تقديم العون و المساندة الحقيقية بدون اهداف او مصالح خاصة تعود على لاحقا مفتاح النجاح بعد وجود الاختيار الجيد و الكامن في كلمة نظيرة
من المعاني التي اجدها في هذه الكلمة الخلاقة هو الاشياء المشتركة او بمعنى اصح الاهتمامات المشتركة في الحياة كأن نحب الاسماع للموسيقى في البيت كجزء ثابت من برنامجنا اليومي
ممارسة الرياضة مش لازم نفس الرياضة و لكن فكرة ممارسة الرياضة*
*فلو مثلا انا بحب الرياضة و زوجتى لأ , كل مرة حروح العب ححس بالذنب حتى لو لم تتكلم هي اساسا و حفقد استمتاعي برياضتي مع ممارستي لها*
*و الحياة تقاس السعادة فيها بإحساسي بالسعادة في عمل ما و ليس ممارسة العمل نفسة*
*المهم هو الاحساس على رأي احمد السقا و هنيدى في فيلم الجامعة الأمريكية*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (15 مايو 2012)

*اللحطات الجميلة التي يستمتع بها الزوجان معا في اي نشاط او عمل حتى لو كان صعب - كتربية الأطفال - هي في مجموعها تشكل حياتهما معا و هنا اقصد الحياة الحقيقية*
*فالحياة - او الللحظات التي نعيشها - لو كانت تحمل المشقة و المعاناة و حتى التضحيات هي ليس حياة*


----------



## white.angel (16 مايو 2012)

مصطفى 1971 قال:


> *عجبني جدا " معين نظيرة " كلمة الهية حقا و عميقة جدا
> و انا من خلال تجربتي اشعر بها جيدا
> اعتقد ان تقديم العون و المساندة الحقيقية بدون اهداف او مصالح خاصة تعود على لاحقا مفتاح النجاح بعد وجود الاختيار الجيد و الكامن في كلمة نظيرة
> من المعاني التي اجدها في هذه الكلمة الخلاقة هو الاشياء المشتركة او بمعنى اصح الاهتمامات المشتركة في الحياة كأن نحب الاسماع للموسيقى في البيت كجزء ثابت من برنامجنا اليومي
> ...


*كلامك رائع .. وينم عن شخصيه ذاقت الحب وعرفته *
*الحياه الزوجيه افضل واقوى واصدق علاقه خلقها الرب ..*
*ولكن الشيطان دمرها وجعلها افشل واسوأ علاقه .. بناءً على المعايير المغلوطه التى وضعها فى نفوسنا .. *
*ونحن هنا .. فى محاوله .. لكشف الحقيقه من جديد *
*اهلاً بك مصطفى ... *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2012)

*وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ: «لَيْسَ جَيِّداً أَنْ يَكُونَ آدَمُ وَحْدَهُ فَأَصْنَعَ لَهُ مُعِيناً نَظِيرَهُ» تك2: 18*

*كيف أفهم كلمة ( أصنع ) هنا ؟*
*هل تعنى أن الرب سيصنع لى شريك حياة كما فعلها مع آدم ؟*
*((أم )) هذا الشريك مخلوق بالفعل وينتظرنى كى أجده ؟*​


----------



## white.angel (16 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ: «لَيْسَ جَيِّداً أَنْ يَكُونَ آدَمُ وَحْدَهُ فَأَصْنَعَ لَهُ مُعِيناً نَظِيرَهُ» تك2: 18*
> 
> *كيف أفهم كلمة ( أصنع ) هنا ؟*
> *هل تعنى أن الرب سيصنع لى شريك حياة كما فعلها مع آدم ؟*
> *((أم )) هذا الشريك مخلوق بالفعل وينتظرنى كى أجده ؟*​


*اهلاً عبود *
*ربنا يقصد فى الايه هنا .. ان ادم مينفعش يعيش لوحده وبالتالى خلق له حواء .. 
عشان تكون معين نظير .. كما وضح سابقاً ..*
*دة بخصوص الايه ... *

*اما بخصوص الارتباط .. فالحياه ليست قوالب جامده وانما مرنه .. 
يعنى مثلا ربنا مش خلقلك واحده بس تنفعلك ولو تجوزت هى غيرك 
انت هتعيش لوحدك باقى العمر ... ولكن فى سيدات بتحمل الصفات 
المناسبه ليك .. اللى هى " المعين النظير " **
فى شخصيه مناسبه ليك وشخصيه انسب .. 
وكل ما كنت دقيق فى اختيارك كل ما هتبقى اسعد ... 
**وهنوضح فى الحلقات القادمه كيفية معرفة الشخص المناسب لك ..*
*من خلال صفات روحيه ونفسيه واجتماعيه .. بأذن الرب *​​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *كلامك مظبوط 100% *
> *ايه مفهوم الانجذاب .. وايه مفهوم الحب .. ؟؟*
> *قناعة كتير مننا كشباب .. انى هايجيلى شخص من حيث لا ادرى ... يجتذبنى .. ومش باخد بالى ان فى عاطفه جوايا لشخص اخر .. بس انا مغطيها تحت مسمى اخر .. فى حين انى لو غيرت نظرتى ... لـ " اوختشى " هكتشف ان اللى بعمله معاها مش معاملة اخت .. فمثلاً:
> *
> ...




وضحتى وجهة نظرك ... بس اسمحيلى اقولك دى وجهة نظر انثوية بحتة ... لكن من جهة اخرى الولد بيفكر ازاى ؟؟ اة هو بيجيبلها هدايا و بيكلمها و بيتقابلو و بيحكيلها تفاصيل حياته .. بس هو فعلا مش شايفها زوجة او حبيبة !! تقدرى تقولى هو بيشغل بيها فراغ عاطفى موجود جواه .. سد احتياج للحب و للمعاملة دى... و واخد حرية اكبر معاها لانه مش حاسس بانجذاب فمن ناحيته عارف ان اخر علاقتهم الصداقة و الاخوة و انه غير ملزم بزواج او غيره .. و طول ما البنت موافقة انها تلعب دور الصديقة هو متعامل كصديق مقرب بقا عايزة تسميها اخ ... تعددت التسميات و النتيجة واحدة ... انه فعلا هى بالنسبة له مجرد اخت مفيش انجذاب فسيولوجى نهائى من ناحيته على الاقل !!!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اكبر فرق فى انى اختار صح او غلط *​
> 
> 
> *هو الفرق بين :*​
> ...


*أية الفرق بين ( ما أتمناه ) - **و (مايناسبنى ) ؟*
*التمنى = المناسبة !!!!*
*يعنى مثلا انا ( أتمنى ) واحدة ذكية - غير نكدية - مثقفة متعلمة - ذات خلق*
*هذه المواصفات هى ( ما تناسبنى ) !!!*
*غيرها لأ ...أية الفرق ؟*
*أنتى ذهبتى الى الشكل فقط ..وأفترضتى أن كل الفتيات والشباب يبحثون عن الشكل دون جوهر مواصفات أخرى !!*
*وهذه نقطة ضعف فى البحث ...*
*ثم سينتظرك سؤال آخر أكبر من كل هذا بعد أن أقرأ منك *


----------



## white.angel (16 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> وضحتى وجهة نظرك ... بس اسمحيلى اقولك دى وجهة نظر انثوية بحتة ... لكن من جهة اخرى الولد بيفكر ازاى ؟؟ اة هو بيجيبلها هدايا و بيكلمها و بيتقابلو و بيحكيلها تفاصيل حياته .. بس هو فعلا مش شايفها زوجة او حبيبة !! تقدرى تقولى هو بيشغل بيها فراغ عاطفى موجود جواه .. سد احتياج للحب و للمعاملة دى... و واخد حرية اكبر معاها لانه مش حاسس بانجذاب فمن ناحيته عارف ان اخر علاقتهم الصداقة و الاخوة و انه غير ملزم بزواج او غيره .. و طول ما البنت موافقة انها تلعب دور الصديقة هو متعامل كصديق مقرب بقا عايزة تسميها اخ ... تعددت التسميات و النتيجة واحدة ... انه فعلا هى بالنسبة له مجرد اخت مفيش انجذاب فسيولوجى نهائى من ناحيته على الاقل !!!!


*ازاى مفيش اى نوع من الانجذاب او الاعجاب ..
 وانا بعاملها معامله بالطريقه القريبه دى .. فى نظريه بتقول
 " الصداقه بين الولد والبنت هى حب على نار هادئه "
 فـ ازاى .. تبقى قريبه منى جداً وانا مقتنع بدماغها جداً ...
 وفى نفس الوقت مفيش اى نوع من الانجذاب .. 
امال بيتعامل معاها من انهى منطلق .. من منطلق التسليه .. 
ماهو حاجة من اتنين*
*- يأما فى انجذاب .. متغطى بكلمة " اختى " فانا مش واخد بالى منه .. لانى مبرمج نفسى على انى هتجيلى بنت تجذبنى وتشقلب كيانى*
*- يأما بتسلى ... ودة غلط ... لان احياناً بتبقى البنت اتدلقت على الاخر ووقعت فى مصيدة الحب من طرف واحد ... وهو يفكر يقول هتجوز اختى ازاااااااااى .. وكأنها اخته فى الرضاعه مثلاً ..!!*

*ماهى لو اختى يبقى اعامله على انها اختى ... 
انما المعاملة دى مش معاملة اخوات ... 

**ودلوقتى تعالى ننسى التسليه .. و نتكلم عن الاشخاص الجاده 
هل لو صديقتى دى .. بتريحنى وبحب اتكلم معاها وبجبلها هدايا ... وبتساعدنى .. هل دة كله مش ميل عاطفى لشخص معين ..
 او انجذاب ...؟؟ *​


----------



## white.angel (16 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية الفرق بين ( ما أتمناه ) - **و (مايناسبنى ) ؟*
> *التمنى = المناسبة !!!!*


*
لا .. التمنى حاجة والمناسبه حاجة تانى 
انا بنت .... مثلاً وبتمنى البس فساتين انجلينا جولى
رغم انها مش مقاسى ... يبقى دة مناسب ليا ؟؟؟؟
*


> *يعنى مثلا انا ( أتمنى )
> واحدة ذكية - غير نكدية - مثقفة متعلمة - ذات خلق*
> *هذه المواصفات هى ( ما تناسبنى ) !!!*


*حلو ... انت عبود عارف انت مين كويس*
* وبالتالى عارف انت عايز مين .. *
*ولكن لنفترض واحد ذكاؤه مش عالى يعنى 3/10 *
*وبيتمنى واحده ذكيه جدااااااا .. هل هتقدر تعيش معاه ؟؟؟؟ *

*انا انبساطيه جداً ونفسى فى شخص هااااااااااادى *
*فـ انا انبساطيه بنسبة 9/10 *
*والانطوائى اللى بتمناه 1/10 *
*هل هنقدر نعيش مع بعض ... ؟؟*

*انا شخص مستوايا الاجتماعى بسيط عايش فى امبابه *
*وبتمنى بنت من جاردن سيتى ... *
*هل هننجح فى حياتنا مع بعض ؟؟؟ *

*دة الفرق بين التمنى والمناسبه ... وبيتحدد حسب شخصتك انت ومعرفتك بنفسك اولاً ... ودراستك للطرف الثانى ثانياً *
*
وضحت الحته دى ..؟؟*​


> *أنتى ذهبتى الى الشكل فقط ..وأفترضتى أن كل الفتيات والشباب يبحثون عن الشكل دون جوهر مواصفات أخرى !!*
> *وهذه نقطة ضعف فى البحث ...*
> *ثم سينتظرك سؤال آخر أكبر من كل هذا بعد أن أقرأ منك *


*كدة انا ازاى بحثت فى الشكل .... وايه هو الجوهر المقصود ..؟؟ *
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مايو 2012)

كلامك رائع يا حبيبة قلبى ... بس برضه كلام بنات !!
عادى عاجبه تفكيرها و اسلوبها .. مش عاجبه شكلها يا ستى ... فسيولوجيا ( و دى حاجة مالهاش علاقة نهائى بالفكر والاخلاق و الحاجات دى كلها ) هو مش حاسسها !! 
دى حاجة مينفعش تترجم اكتر من كدة ...... هو مش شايف فيها الانوثة المطلوبة للزواج ... و للعلم هو مش بيتسلى هو واضح جدااا من اول الكلام انها اخته و صديقته ... يكون فى علمك مفيش ولد بيقول لبنت انتى اختى الا و هو متأكد ان مفيش حاجة تانية جواه ... لان الكلمة اصلا تقيلة جداااا على لسان الشباب ... البنت مش اد الصداقة و مش عارفة تتحكم فى مشاعرها مش هنحاسب الولد و نقوله انت قربت بزيادة ماهو كان بسماح منها !! 

هتقوليلى بيعاملها ليه كدة ؟ سد احتياج للحب ... مش تسلية .. بدليل انها هى كمان موافقة انها تكون صديقة و يعاملها كدة ! فى حين انه بيقولها انتى اختى ... ماهو يا بنت الحلال مش عاجبك الصداقة دى و مش مقتنعة بيها مكملة معاه ليه ؟ ابعدى فى هدوء و الشباب اذكياء جدا و هيفهم لوحده ان من ناحيتك مكانتش صداقة لكن مش كل واحدة صديقة شاب هتعلق نفسها على حبال الحب الدايبة و ان في يوم ربنا يكرمها و يحس بيها مش كأخت ... لان الانجذاب دة لو مكنش موجود من اول لحظة عمره ما هيجى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 مايو 2012)

*موضوع رائع جدا بس للاسف صعب التطبيق نظريا سهل جدا عمليا صعب جدا ولكنه ليس مستحيل


*​


----------



## white.angel (16 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> كلامك رائع يا حبيبة قلبى ... بس برضه كلام بنات !!
> عادى عاجبه تفكيرها و اسلوبها .. مش عاجبه شكلها يا ستى ... فسيولوجيا ( و دى حاجة مالهاش علاقة نهائى بالفكر والاخلاق و الحاجات دى كلها ) هو مش حاسسها !!
> دى حاجة مينفعش تترجم اكتر من كدة ...... هو مش شايف فيها الانوثة المطلوبة للزواج ... و للعلم هو مش بيتسلى هو واضح جدااا من اول الكلام انها اخته و صديقته ... يكون فى علمك مفيش ولد بيقول لبنت انتى اختى الا و هو متأكد ان مفيش حاجة تانية جواه ... لان الكلمة اصلا تقيلة جداااا على لسان الشباب ... البنت مش اد الصداقة و مش عارفة تتحكم فى مشاعرها مش هنحاسب الولد و نقوله انت قربت بزيادة ماهو كان بسماح منها !!


 *اسمحيلى اوضح حاجة .. *
*اطار الحياه مش جامد .. بمعنى .. هل كلامك قاعده عامه؟؟*
*يعنى كل الولاد اللى بتتعامل مع البنت بالشكل الـ so close دة *
*بيبقى بيتسلى ... ولا احياناً بيبقى منجذب ... بس مش عارف يعبر ... او مش عارف اصلا انه معجب بيها ... وارد ولا مش وارد *
*العلاقات الانسانيه مش جامده ... *

*كلامك صح .... فى حالات *
*والاعجاب متوفر ... فى حالات تانى *

*احياناً بيبقى تسليه ... واحياناً بيبقى انجذاب *
*ولو تسليه يبقى غلط ... طيب والصح ايه ... احنا جايين فى السكه للعلاقه بين الولد والبنت والصداقه ... اصبرى عليا ... وهنوضح دة*
*المفاهيم الخاطئه اللى قدمتها فى البدايه هى .. قواعد عامه للمبادئ الصحيحه ... يعنى لو اتعلمنا الصداقه بالمفهوم الصح ... اذا اى صداقه بتشذ عنها هتبقى اعجاب ... لاننا هنخرج بره اطار ملئ الفراغ ... فاهمانى ... باب الصداقه جاى ... باقيله حلقتين ... *
​


----------



## white.angel (16 مايو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا بس للاسف صعب التطبيق نظريا سهل جدا عمليا صعب جدا ولكنه ليس مستحيل
> *​


*بالعكس الموضوع سهل جداً ... يمكن صعب فى البدايه ... لانه بينافى الحاجات اللى اتعودنا عليها سنين ... انا مكنتش مقتنعه فى البدايه ولكن مع البحث والتدريج والسؤال اقتنعت بيه
ولكن محتاج تروى ونضوج ... ومسئوليه .. مسئوليه ان الحياه الزوجيه .. كبيره بما يكفى لانى اتعب عشان اختار وافهم واتعلم ... *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لا .. التمنى حاجة والمناسبه حاجة تانى *
> *انا بنت .... مثلاً وبتمنى البس فساتين انجلينا جولى*
> *رغم انها مش مقاسى ... يبقى دة مناسب ليا ؟؟؟؟*


 *فستان أية ياوايت اللى بتقارنيه بجواز ومقاس أية بس اللى بتتكلمى عنه ؟؟*
*لو أنجيلنا - أكرمها الله - لابسة عريان من الضهر *
*تتمنى تلبسى فستان زى دة ؟؟ *
*طبعا هو غير مناسب ليكى أصلاً - لكن لا مانع من أن (( تُعجبى )) بالموديل دون أن تتمنيه الا أحلاماً *


> *حلو ... انت عبود عارف انت مين كويس*
> *وبالتالى عارف انت عايز مين .. *
> *ولكن لنفترض واحد ذكاؤه مش عالى يعنى 3/10 *
> *وبيتمنى واحده ذكيه جدااااااا .. هل هتقدر تعيش معاه ؟؟؟؟ *​


 *تقدر تعيش معاه ...لو هى شايفة انها عايزة راجل غبى يصلح لها*
*



انا انبساطيه جداً ونفسى فى شخص هااااااااااادى 
فـ انا انبساطيه بنسبة 9/10 
والانطوائى اللى بتمناه 1/10 
هل هنقدر نعيش مع بعض ... ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 اذا كنتى بتتمنى شخص أنطوائى مخالف تماما لشخصيتك الأنبساطية يبقى مناسب ليكى *​


> *انا شخص مستوايا الاجتماعى بسيط عايش فى امبابه *
> *وبتمنى بنت من جاردن سيتى ... *
> *هل هننجح فى حياتنا مع بعض ؟؟؟ *​


 *لأ ..فيه حاجة أسمها الكفاءة ..يكون كفئ ليها وهى كفء ليه ...انتى كدة بتخلطى الأمور ...*


> *دة الفرق بين التمنى والمناسبه ... وبيتحدد حسب شخصتك انت ومعرفتك بنفسك اولاً ... ودراستك للطرف الثانى ثانياً *
> *وضحت الحته دى ..؟؟*


 *هى عافية ؟؟؟*
*الشاب لما يبدأ التفكير فى تكوين أسرة (( بيتمنى )) اللى تشاركه تكون صفاتها كذا وكيت وكيت ...هتبقى مناسبة ليه*
*وأحياناً يتنازل عن بعض هذه الصفات لو وقع فى حبها*
*حبيبك على عيبه ...*
*موضوعك يحدثنا عن صفقة تجارية*
*هاجمتى الصداقة وهاجمتى ( أخوتشيى ) وهاجمتى ( الجذب ) وهاجمتى ( العواطف )*
*فماذا تبقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*مجرد صفقات ...*
*ناقص تطالبى الشاب وألا الشابة ياخد ضمان ع البضاعة !!!*
*وياريت لو النقل والتركيب مجانى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2012)

*يتبقى سؤال مهم ...أضعه وألا أنتظرك ؟*


----------



## white.angel (16 مايو 2012)

> *فستان أية ياوايت اللى بتقارنيه بجواز ومقاس أية بس اللى بتتكلمى عنه ؟؟*
> *لو أنجيلنا - أكرمها الله - لابسة عريان من الضهر *
> *تتمنى تلبسى فستان زى دة ؟؟ *
> *طبعا هو غير مناسب ليكى أصلاً - لكن لا مانع من أن (( تُعجبى )) بالموديل دون أن تتمنيه الا أحلاماً *


*انت بتقول ايه الفرق بين التمنى والتناسب *
*اديتك مثل واضح جداً .. ومع ذلك بردو رفضته *

​


> *تقدر تعيش معاه ...لو هى شايفة انها عايزة راجل غبى يصلح لها*


*يعنى لو انت انجذبت لانسانه بس غبيه .. هتقدر تعيش معاها رغم الهوه بين ذكائك وبطئ فهمها .. مش هتتشل .. مش هتتنرفز .. مش هتقولها انت لا تطاقى .. مبتفهميش ليه ..!!*
*هيبقى على قلبك زى العسل .. ياريت الرجاله كلها زيك يا عبود*​


> *اذا كنتى بتتمنى شخص أنطوائى مخالف تماما لشخصيتك الأنبساطية يبقى مناسب ليكى*​


*
ازاى .... انا انجذبت ليه فى البدايه .. واكتشفت انه انطوائى بعد الجواز .. انا عايزه اخرج كل يوم ... ويبقى عندى عزومتين فى اليوم .. وهو عايز يقعد فى الهدوء ويقرى كتب .. هنقدر نعيش مع بعض .. تفتكر الكلام دة منطقى ..؟؟*



> *لأ ..فيه حاجة أسمها الكفاءة ..يكون كفئ ليها وهى كفء ليه ...انتى كدة بتخلطى الأمور ...*


*مش بخلط ... دى كلها مبادئ اساسيه لازم تتوفر فى الشخص
 اللى هرتبط بيه .. المستوى الاجتماعى جزء مهم جداً .. والانجذاب مبيفرقش بين المستويات .. الانجذاب اساسه 
ان السمك اللى تحت الميه يقدر يحب الطير اللى فى السما
زى ما ربنا اللى فى السما بيحب الانسان اللى على الارض *​ 


> *هى عافية ؟؟؟*
> *الشاب لما يبدأ التفكير فى تكوين أسرة (( بيتمنى )) اللى تشاركه تكون صفاتها كذا وكيت وكيت ... هتبقى مناسبة ليه*
> *وأحياناً يتنازل عن بعض هذه الصفات لو وقع فى حبها*


*بيتمنى بناءً على ايه ... بناءً على شخصيته هو ...
 ولا بناءً على احلامه ...؟؟ *
​


> حبيبك على عيبه ...


*دة على اساس ان الجواز مجرد حياه عاطفيه ... الحياه زوجيه عالم كامل ... انا مش هعرفه او هعرفها فى لحظة الحب .. وباقى الظروف مش هعرفه .. انت عايز شخص يكملك .. مش يكمل احلامك

*​


> *موضوعك يحدثنا عن صفقة تجارية*
> *هاجمتى الصداقة وهاجمتى ( أخوتشيى ) وهاجمتى ( الجذب ) وهاجمتى ( العواطف )*
> *فماذا تبقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *مجرد صفقات ...*
> *ناقص تطالبى الشاب وألا الشابة ياخد ضمان ع البضاعة !!!*


*انا مهاجمتش الصداقه ... باب الصداقه لسه مجاش اصلاً ... *
*والاخوه ... اللى من مبدأ دة ... شئ طبيعى مش مقبول ... *
*والجذب مرفوض لما يبقى العامل الوحيد ... لازم معاه الاقتناع 
لازم الاقتناع والجذب ... يبقوا سوا .. ميبقاش لوووحده 
والعواطف ... بابها لسه مجاش بردو 
*​


----------



## white.angel (16 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يتبقى سؤال مهم ...أضعه وألا أنتظرك ؟*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حضرتك بره القسم الاسلامى على فكره :bud:*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اسمحيلى اوضح حاجة .. *
> *اطار الحياه مش جامد .. بمعنى .. هل كلامك قاعده عامه؟؟*
> *يعنى كل الولاد اللى بتتعامل مع البنت بالشكل الـ so close دة *
> *بيبقى بيتسلى ... ولا احياناً بيبقى منجذب ... بس مش عارف يعبر ... او مش عارف اصلا انه معجب بيها ... وارد ولا مش وارد *
> ...



ظهر الحق ... اطار الحياة مش جامد ... يبقى مبدئيا مينفعش نطبق عليه القواعد النظرية .. اللى بقالنا اسبوع بنتكلم فيها :smile01 لانها اكيد فيه متغيرات بتيجى تشقلب كل كلامنا النظرى ... و على اساسه مينفعش نحط قواعد للتعاملات الانسانية و خصوصا لو كانت التعاملات دى فيها العنصر العاطفى و المشاعر !! 
لو افترضت ان كلامك السابق عن الشاب اللى بيعامل صديقته معاملة "خاصة " من وجهة نظره .. و اقترحتى عليه انها ربما تكون مناسبة .... اعذرينى دى مينفعش تكون قاعدة ! لييييييييه ... لانها لو مناسبة بدون انجذاب برضه .. مالهوش اى لازمة التناسب .. انتى لسة قايلة فى مشاركة سابقة ان ربما يكون كذا شخص يتناسب معاك لكن مش كلهم هتنجذبلهم .... اصل الموضوع مش ايه اكتر حاجة تليق على الطقم دة ... الموضوع فيه عنصر اسااااااااااسى اسمه مشاعر و احاسيس ... بدونه مفيش حاجة اسمها زواج اصلا ...
و اليكى الحقيقة الصادمة ... مفيش ولد مش عارف هو منجذب لبنت معينة ولالا من اول مرة شافها فيها !!! يعنى مفيش ولد معجب بواحدة و هو مش واخد باله ... هو ممكن مياخدش باله انهم متشابهين فى حاجات كتير .. مش واخد باله انها اكتر واحدة بيحب يقربلها ( مع ان دة احتمال ضعييييييف جدا يكاد يكون متلاشى اصلا ) لكن هنقول ماشى يعنى .... لكن مش واخد باله انه اول ما شافها انجذب ولالا مبتحصلش  .... 
الخبر الاكثر دقة ... مفيش ولد عايز يتسلى ببنت هيقولها انتى اختى .. اضعف الايمان هيسيب الكلام مفتوح ولا اختى ولا غيره عشان لو حب يستهبل فى اى لحظة .... 
لو افترضنا ان واحد له صداقة من هذا النوع و بيقولها اختى و هو اصلا كان معجب بيها ( لاحظى هنا انه عارف انه منجذب و معجب و مع ذلك مصمم انها اخته ) بيبقى لظروف خارجة عن ارادته .. سواء مش جاهز لارتباط او غيره ... 
و هرجع و اقولك كل الكلام اللى بتقوليه اجتهادات و نظريات ... مفيش قواعد مفيش حاجة الزامية ... و فى دنيا المشاعر الاستثناءات اكثر بكثيييييييير من الاشياء الاعتيادية التقليدية !!


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (16 مايو 2012)

انا شايف ان الموضوع جيد جدا و المشكلة هي في قدراتنا نحن على بذل المجهود
ارجو ان ندرك اهمية بذل المزيد و المزيد من الجهد للحصول على حياة افضل
الزواج الناجح هو مفتاح النجاح في الحياة و هناك العديد من النماذج
نحن نفكر و نتعب نفسنا جدا لو كنا حنفتح شركة جديدة
او نقبل عمل جديد او نتوسع في شغلنا
و لا نبذل اي جهد في زواجنا
غير اننا عايزيين نتزوج
او نتطلق


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انت بتقول ايه الفرق بين التمنى والتناسب *
> *اديتك مثل واضح جداً .. ومع ذلك بردو رفضته *​
> *وهو انا رافض للرفض ؟؟؟ *
> *لو الفستان عريان هتتمنى تلبسيه ؟؟؟ دة سؤالى *
> ...



*الجذب يتبعه أقتناع وقد لا يتبعه ...*
*هأجل سؤالى بقى لما تدخلى على (( العواتييف ))*
*ونشوف هتعملى فيها أية*​​​


----------



## white.angel (16 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> و هرجع و اقولك كل الكلام اللى بتقوليه اجتهادات و نظريات ... مفيش قواعد مفيش *حاجة الزامية* ... و فى دنيا المشاعر الاستثناءات اكثر بكثيييييييير من الاشياء الاعتيادية التقليدية !!


*هو فى حد الزم حد هنا ..... :thnk0001:
انا بعرض طريقه .. نظريه .. فكره .. مبدأ
حاجات تايهه عننا فى اختيار شريك الحياه 
اللى تعجبه وتدخل دماغه اوكيه .. 
اللى مش عاجباه ومقتنع بطريقته .. بردو اوكيه 

انا مش مسكالك سيف وبقولك نفذى ... انتِ حره ... 
واولاً واخيراً .. الحياه الزوجيه .. محدش بيتحمل نتيجتها
 غير طرفيها وبس .. والمبادئ كتير .. والاساليب كتير .. 
مش من حقك تحكمى على اسلوب انه خاطئ .. ومش من حق غيرك يحكم على اسلوبك انه خاطئ .. المهم النتيجه .. لو انتِ شايفه انك هتقدرى بأسلوب تختارى صح .. يبقى شئ رائع .. 

المهم فى النهايه .. نوصل للهدف وهو اننا نختار صح .. ونعيد العلاقه الخربانه دى لاطارها السليم .. 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *حضرتك بره القسم الاسلامى على فكره :bud:*​


*عارف*
*أنتى اللى طلبتى مشاركات وخناقات مش أحنا* ..:giveup:
*سؤالى متأجل لما تكلمينا عن العواطف ...*
*قادر كريم يارب ياوايت تقعى فى شاب على جدور رقبتك وساعتها بس هتعرفى أحنا بنتكلم عن أية* :smile01


----------



## white.angel (16 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الجذب يتبعه أقتناع وقد لا يتبعه ...*
> *هأجل سؤالى بقى لما تدخلى على (( العواتييف ))*
> *ونشوف هتعملى فيها أية*​


*ولو بعد الجذب والجواز .. اكتشفت انك مش مقتنع .. وانه مش راكب معاك .. وان الحياه معاه مستحيله .. لان الجذب راح .. والحب بقى تعود .. هتعمل ايه ..!!*

*مين اللى هايشوف ومين اللى هايعمل .. *
*ليه حضرتك متخيل انك فى مناظره او مدرسه ..*
*الموضوع اسهل من كدة بكتير يا باشمهندس .. 
روق اعصابك .. الدنيا خياره :smile01*
​


----------



## white.angel (16 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قادر كريم يارب ياوايت تقعى فى شاب على جدور رقبتك وساعتها بس هتعرفى أحنا بنتكلم عن أية* :smile01


*مش كل الناس عاطفيه .. ومش كل الناس عقلانيه .. *
*وصدقنى لو الحب بيقوم على الانجذاب والاعجاب .. بس
 يبقى نسب الطلاق وملفات الطلاق وقتل الزوجات والازواج ..
 دى فبركه *
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هو فى حد الزم حد هنا ..... :thnk0001:
> انا بعرض طريقه .. نظريه .. فكره .. مبدأ
> حاجات تايهه عننا فى اختيار شريك الحياه
> اللى تعجبه وتدخل دماغه اوكيه ..
> ...



يا ستى و هو حد قال ان انتى الزمتى حد فينا بحاجة ولا سيف ولا غيره :smile01 ... انتى اتكلمتى عن ان صداقة شاب بشابة تحت مسمى الاخوة و مفيش انجذاب خاطئة و تسالى او هو معجب و مش واخد باله .. فقولتلك ان الكلام دة مش قاعدة الزامية على كل العلاقات ( الزامية هنا بمعنى قاعدة يمكن تطبيقها على الجميع مش الزام زى بتاع لازم حازم :thnk0001: ) انتى عرضتى وجهة نظرك الشخصية و ربما تكون وجهة نظر بعض البنات ( اللى لسة مش فاهمين يعنى ايه اعوذ بالله رجالة و بيفكرو ازاى :act23: ) وجهة نظر تحترم بس ارض الواقع شئ و وجهات النظر شئ تانى خالص ... احنا ممكن نتكلم للسنة الجاية و وقت الارتباط بجد هتلاقى حاجات تانية بتطلع من حيث لا تعلمى ( مش معنى كلامى انك هتبقى مغيبة العقل او تشربى حاجة اصفرا ) بس هى الدنيا كدة ...... مبادئ كتير بتتقال و القليل منها فقط فيه احتمالية لتطبيقه ( مش تأكيد حتى )

حلو الموضوع و متابعة و لو فيه حاجة تاينة محتاجة نقاش هبقى ادخلك :smile01


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (16 مايو 2012)

*الحياة مبنية على التغيير و التجدد فمن حولنا كل شئ يتغير لسبب بسيط انها حياة اي حي*
*و كل شئ حي يتغير في المجتمع المصري كان فيه جمود لفترات طويلة و اثر عليناجميعا*
*و لذلك من وجهة نظري كان الزواج اكثر استقرارا سابقا لأن الزوجين كانوا جامدين*
*بمعنى ان افكارهم و حياتهم و فعالياتهم لا تتغير كثيرا و الثبات بيكون مفيد*
*في الزواج حيث يقلل الاختبارات و لكن اليوم في العالم المفتوح *
*اصبح للطرفين و خاصة الرجال فرصة لزيادة و تغيير الثقافات*
*مما يصعب عملية تواؤم الطرف الآخر مع تلك التغيرات*
*الطرفان اللذين يرتبطان اليوم يختلفان كثيرا *
*على مر السنين و سرعة هذا الاختلاف*
*اصبحت هذه الأيام اسرع بكثير*
*مما يسبب المشاكل*
*وهنا نجد الإختيار*
*أهم من قبل*
*بكتير*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 مايو 2012)

*



ليه حضرتك متخيل انك فى مناظره او مدرسه ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

 حضرتى مش متخيل حاجة خااالص مجرد موضوع وطلبتى الناس تشارك فيه*
*رفضتى اللى ليهم خبرات فى الحياة واللى مجربين قبل كدة*
*سهل قوى انى اقعد لك على شيزلونج معايا فلوريدا كوكتيل بشاليموه واحد ( عشان ماتخلصش بسرعة ) *
*واقعد اقول نصايح للصبح ..*
*المثل بيقول اللى على البر عويم *
*



الموضوع اسهل من كدة بكتير يا باشمهندس .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 مش باشمهندس أنا على فكرة*
*الموضوع سهل ؟؟ ..طيب فاتحة لنا كتالوج لية ؟؟؟*
*عايزانا نعقد صفقات تجارية زواجية لية ؟؟؟*
*



روق اعصابك .. الدنيا خياره :smile01

أنقر للتوسيع...

**خيارة ؟!!!*​​​​


----------



## Critic (7 يونيو 2012)

هو الموضوع نام ليه ؟! 
خلينا اختلف طيب واتعارك


> انســـــــــى حريتك ... انت مش حر ...


لأ حر , ومش هودع حريتى , الزواج مش سلب للحرية , ولو الحرية غابت من طرف معين هيبقى "سيطرة" وهيغيب الحب , اكيد فيه مساحة من الحرية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> هو الموضوع نام ليه ؟!
> خلينا اختلف طيب واتعارك


* بس حاسب لتدوس ع الخيارة ....ياكريتيك*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (7 يونيو 2012)

*انا اعتقد ان الحرية الفردية لكل من الطرفين بتختفي بعد الزواج*
*و تتكون حرية جديدة لكيان جديد هو الأسرة*
*بمعني ان اعتقاد الرجل او المرأة ان هناك حيز من الخصوصية وهم*
*و لكن هناك بناء جديد تكون كلا منهما جزء منه و ممكن يكون لكل واحد نشاطات مختلفة و لكن مع الاحترام الكامل لحقوق الأسرة و ليس كما كنا قبل نفعل ما نشاء وقت ما نشاء*
*و في المقابل تتفتح امامنا انشطة جديدة لا يمكن ان نمارسها كأفراد عزباء*
*المهم ان نفهم المرحلة التي نمر بها و نستمتع بكل ما فيها و لا نقارنها ابدا بالمرحلة السابقة*


----------

